# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Tour du lịch chùa Hương giá rẻ

## lenhan

*TOUR DU LỊCH CHÙA HƯƠNG* 
*Thời gian: 1 ngày
**Khởi hành: hàng ngày
*
*H**ành trình chi tiết Tour Chùa Hương :

7h30: Xe và hướng dẫn viên du lịch của Thăng Long Holiday đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn ban đầu khởi hành Tour Chùa Hương.

9h30: Quý khách đến bến Đục, tiếp tục lên thuyền vãn cảnh dọc suối Yến Vĩ Trên đường du ngoạn Suối Yến, Quý khách sẽ có dịp chiêm ngưỡng cảnh vật sơn thủy hữu tình, núi non hùng vĩ cùng phong cảnh đẹp và thú vị của thiên nhiên tạo ra như: Núi Mâm Xôi, Núi Con Gà, Núi Đầu Voi hoặc một số hình dạng kỳ thú khác.

Qua dòng suối đẹp thơ mộng chừng 3km là tới chùa Thiên Trù. Từ đây, Quý khách đi bộ (mất 2 giờ) hoặc đi cáp treo (15 phút) lên thăm động Hương Tích một động đẹp, trọng tâm của khu du lịch Hương Sơn, từ xa nhìn động như là con rồng chúa đang há miệng vờn ngọc. Tháng Ba năm Canh Dần (1770), Chúa Trịnh Sâm thăm quan động và đặt tên cho động là “Nam Thiên đệ nhất động” tức động đẹp nhất trời Nam.

Trong động có pho tượng Phật Bà Quan Âm làm bằng đá xanh, tạc thời Tây Sơn cùng hàng vạn nhũ đánhấp nhô với biết bao hình thù kỳ lạ như: Bầu Sữa Mẹ, Hoa Phiền Não, Đụn Gạo, Đụn Tiền, núi Cậu, núi Cô, Cây Vàng, Cây Bạc .
12h00: Quý khách tạm dừng chân ăn trưa.

Sau buổi trưa, Quý khách thăm quan chùa Thiên Trù – Đây là một công trình kiến trúc văn hóa nghệ thuật thời Lê – Nguyễn, một ngôi chùa nổi tiếng thế kỷ 19, nửa đầu thế kỷ 20.
Buổi chiều, Quý khách quay trở lại thuyền về bến xe.
18h00: Quý khách về tới Hà Nội, xe dừng tại điểm hẹn ban đầu. Kết thúc chuyến đi của Tour Chùa Hương.

Giá tour trọn gói/khách: (ĐV: VNĐ)


Gói tiêu chuẩn
(chưa có cáp treo)
Gói chất lượng cao
(ăn ngon hơn, cáp treo 2 chiều)

Giá ngày thường
395,000
(giá gốc 500,000)
550,000
(giá gốc 700,000)







Giá trên bao gồm:

- Xe ô tô chất lượng cao
- Ăn trưa.
- Hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến.
- Vé thắng cảnh.
- Thuyền thăm quan.

Giá chưa bao gồm:

- VAT
- Các chi phí cá nhân khác ngoài chương trình…
Một số lưu ý của Tour Chùa Hương Tết Nguyên Đán 2014 nếu Quý khách có trẻ em đi cùng:
- Trẻ em dưới 4 tuổi: miễn phí, ăn, ngủ cùng với bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 5 -9 tuổi: tính 75% giá tour (1/2 suất ăn + 01 chỗ trên ô tô).
- Từ 10 tuổi trở lên: tính 100% giá tour.
- 02 người lớn chỉ được kèm theo 1 trẻ em từ 4 tuổi trở xuống. Nếu trẻ em đi kèm nhiều hơn thì từ em thứ 2 trở lên phải mua ½ vé.

MỌI CHI TIẾT VUI LÒNG LIÊN HỆ:

Ms. Nhàn
Mobile: 0975130889

THANG LONG HOLIDAY

Hotline: 0977 535 669
Email: contact@thanglongholiday.com

Văn phòng Hà Nội 1: 

59 Lý Thái Tổ, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội
Tel: 04.6284175 8* Hotline: 0977535669
Email: contact@thanglongholiday.com

Văn phòng Hà Nội 2:

Tầng 11, tòa nhà 282 Lĩnh Nam, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội
Tel: 04 62841786 * Hotline: 0974549690
Email: contact@thanglongholiday.com

Văn phòng Hạ Long:

Tổ 18 – khu 4 – Đảo Tuần Châu – Hạ Long – Quảng Ninh
Tel: 033351561 * Hotline: 095542806
Email: contact@thanglongholiday.com

Website: http://tourgiasoc.com/*

----------


## lenhan

Tour du lịch chùa Hương khởi hành hàng ngày

----------


## lenhan

Tour du lịch chùa Hương giá rẻ

----------


## lenhan

Động Hương Tích

----------


## lenhan

Lễ chùa Hương đầu năm

----------


## lenhan

Chùa Thiên Trù

----------


## lenhan

Chèo thuyền

----------


## lenhan

Tour hấp dẫn

----------


## lenhan

*Động Hương Tích*

Hương Tích là một động đẹp, trọng tâm của khu du lịch quốc gia Hương Sơn thuộc huyện Mỹ Đức tỉnh Hà Tây nay thuộc thành phố Hà Nội, Việt Nam. Động Hương Tích cách Hà Nội gần 70km về phía Tây Nam.
Trông động như là con rồng chúa đang há miệng vờn ngọc. Tháng ba năm Canh Dần(1770), Chúa Trịnh Sâm từng thăm quan động và đặt tên cho động là "Nam Thiên đệ nhất động" tức động đẹp nhất trời Nam. Trong động có pho tượng Phật bà Quan Âm làm bằng đá xanh tạc thời Tây Sơn và hàng vạn nhũ đá nhấp nhô với biết bao hình thù kỳ lạ: Bầu Sữa Mẹ, Hoa Phiền Não, Đụn Gạo, đụn Tiền, núi Cậu, núi Cô, Cây Vàng, Cây Bạc,...
Không gian động hương tích
Động Hương Tích như một cái hàm rồng rộng lớn, thênh thang, hun hút. Bên dưới, bên trên, bên phải, bên trái, cân đối nhau chằn chặn. Hòn thạch nhũ có tên là Đụn Gạo, nằm ở chính giữa, gần lối cửa vào, giống như lưỡi trong miệng rồng. Sâu vào trong cổ họng rồng.... Trong lòng động, nhũ đá trên trần và cả nhũ đá mọc lên từ sàn động đều rất giống với sự vật hiện thực, tưởng như người xưa đã đem những thứ ấy vào đây để thưởng ngoạn, và cất giữ cho muôn đời cho con cháu. Đó là lợn mẹ, lợn con, đụn rơm, đụn gạo, quả bòng trái bưởi, cây bạc, cây vàng, khánh đá, cà sa nhũ Phật...Lại còn có cả dòng sữa mẹ ngày đêm tí tách rơi nhỏ giọt, tặng người vãn cảnh, làm cho lòng hang ẩm mát như được mưa ngoài trời:
"Cửa chùa cách một bước chân          
Trong mưa ngoài tạnh như ngăn nửa trời"
Động Hương Tích là đích đến cuối cùng, sau thời gian khá dài leo núi, người hành hương đặt chân vào động như lạc vào cõi bồng lai tiên cảnh
Động Hương tích đã trở thành nơi thờ phật lớn nhất của di tích Chùa Hương. Nói đến Trẩy hội chùa Hương tức là nói đến chùa trong động này. Chùa có nhiều tượng quí, Đặc biệt là tượng Phật Bà Quan Âm bằng đá xanh, tạc vào thời Tây Sơn Cảnh Thịnh năm thứ hai(1793). Tượng do viên quan võ tên là Nguyễn Huy Nhật cúng tiến. Vào mùa hội tháng giêng, tháng hai hàng năm, động Hương Tích xanh um màn khói hương tỏa ra và rì rào những âm thanh hỗn hợp trầm trầm của khách hành hương

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch chùa Hương đầu năm để cầu may mắn, tài lộc

----------


## lenhan

*Suối Yến - dòng suối xanh mát dịu hiền*
Suối Yến là dòng suối có chiều ngang khá rộng, khoảng chừng ba, bốn chục mét, có nơi rộng hơn. Ngồi trên thuyền, khách hành hương chiêm ngưỡng cảnh đẹp hiền hòa của dòng suối và cảnh sắc thiên nhiên trầm mặc của núi đồi hai bên bờ suối… mà lòng ngất ngây… Càng vào sâu, dòng suối càng nhỏ dần. Núi hai bên bờ như dán chặt với mắt người. Nào…đây, là núi _con Gà, con Voi, con Quy, con Phượng_… Kia, là núi _mâm Xôi,_ _quả Oản…_thôi thì đủ hình, đủ dạng, cứ theo trí tưởng tượng của mình mà đặt tên cho núi. Người ta nói có 99 ngọn núi như thế nằm chầu vào chùa Hương.

----------


## lenhan

*Đền Trình hay "Ngũ Nhạc Linh Từ”
*
Đền Trình tọa lạc trên địa phận thôn Yến Vĩ, xã Hương Sơn. Xưa kia, đền Trình chỉ là một ngôi miếu nhỏ nằm giữa vùng non xanh nước biếc. Đến đời nhà Lê, miếu được vua Lê Anh Tông (1572) sắc phong. Từ đó, hàng năm khách thập phương về trẩy hội đã đóng góp công đức xây dựng đền qua nhiều đời nên đã trở thành một lâu đài nguy nga, tráng lệ.

----------


## lenhan

Chùa Hương - điểm đến đầu năm

----------


## lenhan

Tour du lịch chùa Hương 1 ngày hấp dẫn

----------


## lenhan

Chùa Hương - thu hút nhiều khách nhân dịp đầu năm. Hãy nhanh tay để cùng tham gia với Thang Long holiday

----------


## lenhan

Tour chùa Hương giá cực sốc

----------


## lenhan

Thăm quan chùa Hương

----------


## lenhan

Chùa Hương trong ngày lễ

----------


## dulichite.com

Chùa Hương ở Hà Tây hả bạn, xem hình nhiều rồi mà chưa được đi bao giờ, tương lai phải sắp xếp chuyến mới được, thanks

----------


## lenhan

Đúng rồi bạn ơi! Tour hấp dẫn lắm

----------


## lenhan

*Chùa Giải Oan:
*
Vẫn trên đường vào chùa Trong, rẽ tay trái là chùa Giải Oan. Chùa do Sư Tổ Thông Dụng huý Thám pháp danh Cương Trực đời thứ 2 khai sáng. Chùa được dựng ở lưng chừng núi Long Tuyền, lúc đầu chỉ là một thảo am nhỏ bằng tre gỗ đơn sơ. Chùa đã qua trùng tu vào các năm 1928, 1937. Năm 1995, chùa được tu bổ thêm am Từ Vân, kè lại sân chùa.
Chùa là nơi thờ phụng đức Bồ Tát Quan Thế Âm. Hiện nay am Từ Vân còn lưu giữ được pho tượng Tứ Tý Quan Âm được đúc vào thế kỷ 18. Trong chùa có giếng Thanh Trì trong suốt không bao giờ cạn. Tương truyền đây chính là nơi đức Chúa Ba (Bồ Tát Quan Âm Diệu Thiện) đã dùng để tắm, tẩy sạch bụi trần ai, trước khi đi vào cõi phật. Từ đó giếng này được gọi là giếng Giải Oan, khách đi lễ thường múc nước nước uống để cầu mong giải thoát khỏi mọi nỗi oan ức trên đời.
Chùa Giải Oan có kiến trúc hài hoà, nằm giữa cảnh thiên nhiên thanh tao u tịch, càng làm tăng thêm vẻ tôn nghiêm, huyền bí. Du khách đến đây được uống dòng nước mát lạnh của giếng Thanh Trì, như quên đi những ưu tư của đời thường khi hành hương về cõi Phật.

----------


## lenhan

Tour du lịch chùa Hương thu hút đông đảo khách du lịch trong và ngoài nước

----------


## lenhan

Du xuân Chùa Hương may mắn đầu năm

----------


## lenhan

*Ngôi chùa mang tên một vì sao – Thiên Trù*
Thuyền nhẹ lướt êm ả tới bến Trò với khung cảnh quen thuộc của những cây cổ thụ nghiêng mình soi bóng nước và những chiếc thuyền thoi tấp nập đưa đón khách đến và đi. Rời bến Trò, du khách bước lên con đường rộng và dài hơn trăm bậc cấp có tên gọi là _Triều Sơn lộ_ để đến chùa Thiên Trù, ngôi chùa lớn nhất trong số các chùa ở Hương Sơn.
Vào thời nhà Lê (1467), có 3 vị hòa thượng tới vùng đất ứng với sao Thiên Trù (Bếp Trời) này dựng thảo am để tu tập thiền quán lấy tên là Thiên Trù tự. Về sau vua Lê Thánh Tông cho xây dựng thảo am này thành chùa khang trang để dân chúng đến dâng hương lễ Phật. Chùa xưa có trên 100 nóc với những công trình quy mô, tinh xão đạt giá trị nghệ thuật cao như: _lầu Chuông, gác Trống, Bảo điện, Nam Thiên môn, Tổ đường, Phương trượng…_

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch chùa Hương - nhiều danh lam thắng cảnh đẹp

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Chùa Hương khởi hành hàng ngày, tour giá rẻ hấp dẫn. Hãy nhanh tay để tham gia tour cùng du lịch Thăng Long

----------


## lenhan

Thắng cảnh chùa Hương

----------


## lenhan

*Chùa Tiên Sơn*
Động Tiên Sơn cách chùa Thiên Trù khoảng hơn 200 mét, nằm lưng chừng núi Thanh Long, động có từ trước thời Lê-Trịnh nhưng bị đất đá và cây rừng che lấp. Mãi đến năm 1903, một tiều phu người làng Yến Vĩ tên là Nguyễn Văn Bách, trong khi đốn củi đã vô tình đánh rơi con dao xuống khe đá, khi tìm kiếm con dao, ông đã phát hiện ra động.
Trong động chùa Tiên Sơn có nhiều cảnh đẹp thiên tạo như: _Trái tim của Phật, hai bàn tay Phật, mắc áo cà sa Phật, đầu con voi, đầu ông tiên, hũ gạo Phật Bà, chuông, khánh đá, trống đá, mõ đá…_và nhiều tượng Phật, Bồ tát, tượng vua Trang Vương và Hoàng hậu...được tạc bằng đá ngọc thạch trắng rất đẹp.

Trên đường đi, du kách sẽ đến động Vân Thủy nằm dưới chân núi Ngự Sơn, là một động nhỏ thờ bà Chúa rừng cai quản rừng núi ở Nam Giao. Đây là động mới khai phá, tạo dựng từ hơn 15 năm nay nhưng cũng rất đông khách hành hương đến chiêm bái.
Động Đại Binh hay còn gọi là Thần Binh nằm cách Nam Thiên môn chùa Thiên Trù khoảng 700 mét đường đá núi gập ghềnh. Tiếp đến là động Đại Binh – nơighi dấu nghĩa quân chống Pháp do Đinh Công Tráng lãnh đạo. Động này là nơi ẩn náu và cũng là nơi người anh hùng họ Đinh cùng tất cả nghĩa quân đã tuẫn tiết khi bị thực dân Pháp vây hãm một thời gian dài. Và để ghi dấu cho cuộc kháng chiến, Đinh tướng quân đã cho khắc hai chữ _Đại Binh_ ngay trước cửa động.

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Chùa Hương mang lại nhiều cảm giác thanh bình cho du khách

----------


## lenhan

Suối Yến

----------


## lenhan

Tour du lịch chùa hương khởi hành hàng ngày sẽ mang đến nhiều điều thú vị cho du khách

----------


## lenhan

Tour chùa Hương giá tốt nhân dịp lễ 30.4

----------


## lenhan

Tấp nập chùa Hương

----------


## lenhan

Hãy cùng tham gia tour trong dịp lễ để có những trải nghiệm thú vị

----------


## lenhan

cảnh đẹp chùa Hương

----------


## lenhan

Chùa Hương thu hút du khách

----------


## lenhan

Tour du lịch Chùa Hương khởi hành hàng ngày hấp dẫn

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch chùa Hương - những khám phá mới mẻ

----------


## lenhan

Tour chùa Hương thu hút du khách

----------


## lenhan

CHÙA hƯƠNG

----------


## lenhan

Không khí thanh tịnh

----------

